# Pensacola beach pier 4/16



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tried to surf fish this morning, but the surf was a little big... ended up going to the pier around 9:30.

Started off a bit slow, a few pomps here and there. But stuck it out and had a 2-man limit by 1. I even got to gaff a cobia for Dow up in the pomp hole... all in all, a good day.











Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Noce report John. The pomps were on fire this morning! Should be good again in the morning


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Noce report John. The pomps were on fire this morning! Should be good again in the morning


It was insane around 11, probably 80-100 fish caught

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet!! & congrats to Dow, is that his 2nd?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Linda said:


> sweet!! & congrats to Dow, is that his 2nd?


Yep, 20lber, came in in about 2 feet of water!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

And I had a productive day planned tomorrow...Oh well.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on those Pomps!
Thanks for sharing & enjoy those good eats!
catch 'em up.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Sweet haul!


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

if pier pomp fishing any different than doing it from the beach?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Fritz said:


> if pier pomp fishing any different than doing it from the beach?


Yes. Pompano fishing on the piers is done with pompano jigs. Using set lines in the pompano hole with a lot of folks around you usually results in tangled lines, lost fish and angry fishermen..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin said:


> Yes. Pompano fishing on the piers is done with pompano jigs. Using set lines in the pompano hole with a lot of folks around you usually results in tangled lines, lost fish and angry fishermen..


Yep, per pier rules, all rods are supposed to be "manned." This helps with tangles and what-not. 

All of these fish were caught on jigs. It's not as hard as you would think. In fact, I had brought my buddy who had never been on the pier, and never caught a pompano on a jig. He had his 6-fish limit before me. 
If anyone ever want to go, just pm me. I'll show you the tricks of the trade.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

What oz weight were you using for surf fishing?


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah the rules are "all lines are supposed to be manned" but if you fish out there often you know that doesnt really happen. go out there right at sunrise and 10 guys will have 20-25 lines out until the pier guys come out


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> What oz weight were you using for surf fishing?


5 oz. Surf was too big.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

John B. said:


> Yep, per pier rules, all rods are supposed to be "manned." This helps with tangles and what-not.
> 
> All of these fish were caught on jigs. It's not as hard as you would think. In fact, I had brought my buddy who had never been on the pier, and never caught a pompano on a jig. He had his 6-fish limit before me.
> If anyone ever want to go, just pm me. I'll show you the tricks of the trade.
> ...


ill have to take you up on that, how do u think this weekend will be for pomps, supposed to be rough in the bay and my gf loves the pier, weve never been able to fish on a good day at the pier where things can be caught in general, we have 10lb pp kayak poles that would work for pomps i and spanish mabey, as long as it doesnt haul ass for the pilings lol. i hate loosing lures tho, i guess thats why i havent fished the piers much.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> ill have to take you up on that, how do u think this weekend will be for pomps, supposed to be rough in the bay and my gf loves the pier, weve never been able to fish on a good day at the pier where things can be caught in general, we have 10lb pp kayak poles that would work for pomps i and spanish mabey, as long as it doesnt haul ass for the pilings lol. i hate loosing lures tho, i guess thats why i havent fished the piers much.


Should be good! I have to work all weekend, but pm me any questions you have and I'll answer as best I can.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

thx for the info guys. 

Do you sight fish them or just chuck out the jig and bump it along the bottom hoping for the best? 

I'm wondering it the pier is the best way to go for pomps since it looks like the current pomp tourney leader got his out there...


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Fritz said:


> thx for the info guys.
> 
> Do you sight fish them or just chuck out the jig and bump it along the bottom hoping for the best?
> 
> I'm wondering it the pier is the best way to go for pomps since it looks like the current pomp tourney leader got his out there...


i heard from an old salt that you watch for the shadow in the sand under the pomp and cast-drag past that.:whistling:


----------

